# Max embroidery size for caps



## macumazahn

I wanto to have some hats embroidered. I would like to avoid having them embroidered and then assembled due to cost. The typical embroidery area I have seen is 2" high by something in the range from 4" to 6". I was wondering if this is the typical height or is there someone who could do better.


----------



## djanis

Yes 2" to 2 1/4" high is typical. Depends on how high the hat is as in low profile, medium profile etc


----------



## binki

2" is safe. you can go larger if it is before the hat is constructed.


----------



## zoom_monster

Depends on the cap style and Brand. Also, some machines will push the limit better than others. 2 to 2.25 is a good General for higth, you can go 250 to 270 degrees, but be aware that expertly digitized for the specific cap to be perfectly registered like this.


----------



## Riph

It also depends on the particular machine being used. Mine will do 2.6 inches high by something like 14 inches wide (never have gone that wide, tbh.)


----------



## idonaldson

I use a texmac and it will do 2.5 max but I find 2" is safe and a width of 270 deg


----------



## theshirtman

Hello,

Having embroidered hats for the last 15 years I can tell you 2.5 inches tall and 5 inches wide is the max available for USA production. When I order my hats overseas I use http://www.wholesalehats.com/ and I can have embroidery any where on the hat I want as it is done prior to construction. If you try to larger then the above for USA production you will crash the frame as we both know that is not fun.

Good Luck


----------



## royster13

Do not assume that embroidering and assembling will be more costly than direct embroidery......Once you get into a high stitch count, the low price per 1,000 stitches overseas and air freight can still be lower than domestic direct embroidery......And if you look at the quality difference between "direct embroidery" versus "flat panel embroidery" you will that embroidering and assembling will give you a much better result.....

Talk to casey[USER=2446]@TC[/USER]bcorp.com They have a factory in Vietnam and have done good work for me in the past.....Tell them Royce sent you...


----------



## idonaldson

I will not say that direct is better than flat - because I think flat would win but I can do direct embroidery wider that 5 inches. It all depends on your machine so you cannot just throw out blanket statements.


----------



## royster13

idonaldson said:


> It all depends on your machine so you cannot just throw out blanket statements.


What statement are you disagreeing with?....


----------



## idonaldson

the post saying the max production in the US is 2.5x5"s. that might be true if you just have a standard and not wide format cap device. No need to name or point out - just to state that is not true with all machines.


----------



## john lee

In some cases height could be exceed above 2.25" but 2.25" is good one.


----------



## 23putts

52mm or 2 inches is max for most headwear


----------



## Sarah888

I agree with Royster13 on embroidery on flat panels of the cap which has better effect and even bigger. Cost might be cheaper in Asia. The biggest that we made is about 5x2.8inch.


----------



## rpaul

I like to use a maximum height of 60 mm. 56 mm is typical on more retail style hats. BTW how many out there use metric units for embroidery. I always have because the precision makes more sense to me.


----------

